# Grand Californian Questions



## thebreards (Apr 8, 2013)

I am getting ready to set up an online search for The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa for a trip in 2014.  Since it is just my little family of four on this trip our dates are flexible- YEAH!  Typically there are lots of extended family involved we we go to Florida.

I have a couple of questions.  What has been the typical TPU of units there?  I have one deposit with a balance of 39, and would prefer to search using it since it expires first.  But if you guys think that isn't enough to pull the unit, I'll use my higher one which is 54.

Also, I would prefer a two bedroom so the kids can have their own space.  Are these prevelent?  If not I would take a one bedroom and hope they will sleep on the sofa bed.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## e46m3 (Apr 9, 2013)

Are you a DVC member?  If not, this is a near impossible exchange. There are only 50 dedicated rooms for timeshare. Even DVC members who don't have VGC as their home resort have a hard time getting rooms there.


----------



## PearlCity (Apr 9, 2013)

If you're a family of four then take as small as a studio as like the other poster said its a difficult exchange.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm guessing, based on very informal observations of this website's "Sightings" board, that there have been fewer than ~5 deposits from VGC to RCI in the past 12 months.  It is not something you can expect to secure, even with an open search in place.


----------



## oceanvps (Apr 9, 2013)

I have an exchange request in for the same thing but am limited to avoiding summer there  I'll let you know if I ever get it - I'm using Worldmark request first ongoing search.  

I kind of look at it like if it happens it will be a miracle


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 10, 2013)

My guess is that a very wide date range in 2014 (would you be including the entire year?) MIGHT get an exchange, but that using the larger deposit with a later expiration (and including dates in 2015) would be MUCH better.

We get an exchange into a 2BR there during Spring Break 2012 for 39 TPU, with a very long-running ongoing search with a wide range of dates.  For another similar ongoing search, we got nothing.

A couple months ago, I talked with a VG who had access to special tools that most VGs don't, and she was able to tell me how many units were deposited for specific unit types at specific timeshares for specific date ranges, and even look to see how long the ongoing searches had been running for those matches.  I specifically asked about VGC deposits (and also about Grand Villa deposits, other DVC deposits, and a specific week I was looking for).  I should have taken notes, but if I remember right, about 50 units per year were deposited (with a fairly even mix of the three smaller sizes) and the ongoing searches that got them had been set up almost 2 years in advance.  For most other DVC resorts, each room size gets about 3-12 deposits for each date.


----------



## thebreards (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks Guys!  We shall stick to the studio and yes, my search will be for all of 2014.  We are really open and if it doesn't pan out than we will figure out something esle.  We haven't told the kids yet and won't until something is confirmed so they will be happy with whatever they do.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 15, 2013)

If you're that wide open on the dates, I think you have fairly good odds, especially later in 2014 as the age of your search approaches 20 months.


----------

